# Topline best feeds to help build them up - pilgrim :)



## aregona (6 October 2010)

Just wondering what you all feed your horses to help build up topline - as you all know pilgrim is in desperate need of topline. He is on outshine, is there anything else. i was wondering about vitimin E????

thsnk you


----------



## KatB (6 October 2010)

Whatever you choose, look for something low in starch and high in fibre and oil  Good quality protein is a must for building muscle, you don't want to make him fat, just support his body with "muscle building blocks"! Calm and Condition by Allen and Page, Bailey's Top line cubes, or Spillers Slow release response cubes would all do the job well, as would just Alfa A or somnething similar


----------



## Pipkin (6 October 2010)

Baileys top line cubes...they worked wonder on my girl last year


----------



## Leg_end (6 October 2010)

I would also give a big thumbs up for bailey no4 topline conditioning cubes with alfa a and maybe supplement with oil as well.. I also found giving my boy pink powder also helped


----------



## LoNatalie (6 October 2010)

normal feed mixed with coconut which you soak then feed.  i'll find a link.


----------



## posie_honey (6 October 2010)

another vote for baileys No4

ETA - i actually have my mare on A&P power and performance and am working on developing her topline too and found it to be good -its 15% protein so higher than no4 - i tend to add No4 in over winter for more condition


----------



## twinkle (6 October 2010)

alfa a oil and linseed has really helped my mare!


----------



## Chermar (6 October 2010)

Naf pink powder helped my little rescue mare in 12 weeks you wouldn't have known her!! 

When we got her:











6 weeks later & 1 tub of pink powder






6 weeks later 12 weeks in total


----------



## lymeregis (6 October 2010)

chermar - that is incredible - well done you!

I feed my 5yr old TB who is in fairly hard work, alfa a oil, top spec fully comp balancer & baileys no 4 top line conditioning cubes.  Oh & buckets of graze on & adlib hay when not in the field!


----------



## LEC (6 October 2010)

I have a rescue horse arrived looking awful. Had no top line and no shine and he is big at 17.2hh. I fed him on sugarbeet, Badminton Conditioning nuggets, Badminton Triple Top Up, cherry chaff, Succeed (because he was a rescue he had been wormed within an inch of his life) and cider vinegar. He looks amazing now and has been steadily increasing muscle. All the above is great as they do not change temperment. Mine was only broken in July so I needed to be careful in what he was having.


----------



## HollyP (6 October 2010)

the Pure Feed Company, either pure working or pure condition!


----------



## flowerlady (6 October 2010)

aregona said:



			Just wondering what you all feed your horses to help build up topline - as you all know pilgrim is in desperate need of topline. He is on outshine, is there anything else. i was wondering about vitimin E????

thsnk you



Click to expand...

Bailey's no.4 top line cube brilliant


----------



## Hels_Bells (6 October 2010)

I am another vote for Baileys topline cubes.  My boy was depleted from discomfort and bad saddle a bit like pilgrim when i got him.  I fed him a diet of the following which put him back on track:-

Alfa A Oil
Baileys #4
Baileys outshine
Sugarbeet
Pink Powder

This is also his regular winter feed as he gets a bit skinny in winter.  This winter I may also be feed him a cup of stud balancer twice a day too.  I have also heard that Micronized Linseed is a cheaper alternative to outshine so I may try him on that too.


----------



## Dirtymare (6 October 2010)

If Pilgrim is in good condition and well fed then working correctly will build topline. Feed will only support your horse to do the work.

Chermar - Your horse looks amazing now.


----------



## Chermar (6 October 2010)

Thank you, she's only 3 and 15hh but she is the sweetest horse we have in the yard!!


----------



## aregona (6 October 2010)

thanks for all your replies, im looking to try to build him up and i plan on lunge work until november when i am hoping to get him a new saddle. Im just trying to make sure that i have every box ticked to give him the best chance. What do you think of baileys no4 wit outshine???? do you think i would cook his brain a bit in the winter with limited turnout??

thank you


----------



## LEC (6 October 2010)

Outshine I think is the biggest feeding con as so many other products do the same for a lot cheaper.


----------

